# Ubisoft: Only 40% Players Finished Assassin’s Creed II



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Ubisoft: Only 40% Players Finished Assassin’s Creed II*
10/21/2010 Written by Corey Schwanz







 
Many gamers are worried about a video game’s length, due to the cost of a game, it is only reasonable to expect that there is value in a title. The _Vanquish_ debacle is proof enough of that. But what can be said when there are raw statistics that show that gamers can’t even finish one of the best games of 2009?

During a recent _Assassin’s Creed: Brotherhood_ press event, the game’s mission director Gaelec Simard revealed that only 40% of the game’s players finished the game. This figure is from Ubisoft’s Uplay service, which tracks game progress and unlocks in-game content. Granted, this data can only be accessed when players set up an account and have their console connected to the internet, it’s at least something. Uplay allows for more accurate data across all platforms, as only Xbox 360 achievements were used to track completion on the original game.

This figure is only the base point that _Brotherhood_ is looking to meet. “In the industry, the number of games that are finished is more like five to ten percent,” Simard figured. “We all think people finish games, but when you start asking around, you’ll find that a lot of people don’t get to the end. We want the player to experience the whole package, so that’s something we’re trying to push.”

What do you think about these statistics? Apparently in the industry, it’s more common to see lower numbers. I find that surprising from an outsider’s point-of-view.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Swings and roundabouts this one. I dont finish many games, yet I know people that finish almost all games they play, albeit they run through them in an effort to complete the story quickly. The last two games I finished were Halo Reach and Bad Compny 2. Before that it was Forza 2 and I cant remember the game before that. I have limited time with gaming, so I tend to make more use of online functionality these days.

I find that given the hours of entertainment I get from games, they represent the most hours entertainment per pound (or dollar) than any other form of entertainment out there. How can anyone argue with that.

I can understand devs wanting people to finish their games, especially story driven ones, I mean who would consider not finishing a good film. If gamers dont then so be it, but I dont think games are ever made too short.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Assassin’s Creed is a game Im still not sure I finished :huh:

I think I finished with just over 700 xbox gamer points. There seemed to be no end, I just ended up locked in the room with the operating table and desk, all the other doors were locked. I liked the game, but never understood the ending, but I consider that I 'finished' it. Ive also finished all the Halos', all Splinter Cell's, Fable 2, Fallout 3, Bioshock 1 and 2, Rainbow 6 1 and 2, Civ Revolution, and Ace combat. All completed on the hardest difficulty except halo. It takes a great game to get me to finish it, so my list is short.


----------

